# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  rreth rrjetit

## lumbardh11

aka ndonje program qe mundesh laptopin ta lidhesh me pc pa kabell kam rrjetin nga kujtesa
-----------------------
Nuk lejohet...

----------


## arpagoni

http:\\pcsecretes.blogspot.com

----------

